
AI Spirits - zivvy
http://spirits.media.mit.edu
======
tw1010
I value art projects the same way I value scientific theories. A complicated
theory explaining a simple idea is less valuable than an elegant theory
explaining something complicated. If an art project is fundamentally simple,
but its presentation leaves me with a lot of questions (and not in a good
way), then likely I won't consider it particularly worth it to delve deeper
into what the artist is trying to convey. I feel like this page could have
been made a lot less opaque.

------
empath75
More information: [https://www.fastcompany.com/90258225/ai-is-making-
halloween-...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90258225/ai-is-making-halloween-so-
much-spookier)

------
mark_l_watson
Happy Halloween. I am still trying to find a github link on their site - if
find where the code is, please post a link here.

I am an old-time AI practitioner but in the last 5 or 6 years most of my paid
work has been in deep learning. While I am sceptical that deep learning will
take us to General artificial intelligence, I bet it will be at least 5 or 10
years before the well starts to run dry on deep learning, and by then there
will be other breakthroughs.

